

247 ways to draw trees - werdnanoslen
http://www.informatik.uni-rostock.de/~hs162/treeposter/poster.html#

======
nightpool
Would be really cool if I could see a small demo for each tree. Maybe for the
more popular ones? Right now all I have is paywalled papers...

~~~
werdnanoslen
They're not all paywalled, but some do take some extra clicks and scrolling to
finally get to.

